# NEUVORSTELLUNG: Keine Folie – Kein Filter – Keine Pumpe – keine Kois!  Dafür 1,4 Millionen Liter…



## Turbochris (13. Feb. 2019)

Hallo,

neu bin ich hier nicht, doch habe ich mich in den letzten Jahren arbeitsbedingt sehr stark zurückhalten müssen.

Was ihr über mich wissen müsst: Ich heiße Christian und wohne nördlich von Augsburg.

Als ich dem Forum beitrat, hatte ich den Traum in meinem Garten ca. 60m² zu einem Schwimmteich umzuwandeln. Doch mir fehlte es einfach an Zeit!

In der Zwischenzeit haben sich aber andere Perspektiven ergeben…

Bei mir ist vieles anders als bei den meisten…

Es ergaben sich viele Fragen und Probleme, die weder hier noch in anderen Foren detailliert behandelt wurden. Deshalb schreibe ich es hier ausführlicher, damit zukünftig andere Leidensgenossen zumindest hiermit einen Anhaltspunkt finden.

Vor ca. einem Jahr konnte ich endlich ein Wochenendgrundstück, das ich schon fast 10 Jahre nutzen durfte kaufen. Es liegt nur 2 Minuten entfernt und drei Naturteiche waren auch schon drauf:

Der kleinste (!) hat ca. 15x10m (oval):
 

Der mittlere 15x20m (oval):
 

Der größte 50x15m (rechteckig):
 

 


Alle sind ca. 1,5m tief. Außerdem fließt an einer ca. 100m langen Grundstücksgrenze ein Bach entlang.

Die beiden kleineren Teiche werden nur von etwas Grundwasser gespeist, während der größte von einem Bach und viel Grundwasser gespeist wird.

Hier mussten wir auch erst feststellen, woher welches Wasser kommt und wohin es fließt. Dabei half Uranin…

 

Trotz des letzten, äußerst heißen Sommers, lief beim größten Teich immer Wasser über den Mönch.

 

Bei den beiden kleineren Teichen sank der Wasserspiegel um mehr als 80cm mit dem Grundwasser.

 

 

Der größte Teich hat ein fast senkrecht abfallendes Ufer.

Nach Rücksprache mit dem Biologen des Wasserwirtschaftsamtes und dem zuständigen Sachbearbeiter im Landratsamt stimmten diese sofort meinem Vorschlag zu:

Der große Teich bekommt auf zwei Längsseiten ca. 4-7m gestufte Uferzonen und auf einer Querseite einen Kiesstrand. Das bedeutet, er wird von ca. 750m² auf ca. 1.300m² vergrößert.

 

Mit dem Aushub werden die beiden Wasserlöcher (Zitat und Empfehlung des Wasserwirtschaftsamtes) aufgefüllt.

Schock!!! Jetzt bitte keine persönlichen Angriffe! Die beiden kleinen sind bereits verfüllt und beim Ablassen kam nur stinkender Schlamm raus. Auch beim Durchwühlen des Schlamms waren im Herbst keinerlei Tiere zu finden (außer Wasserschnecken und Kleinstgeviech).

Den großen Teich haben wir ebenfalls entschlammt. Hier kamen ca. 450cbm³ widerlich stinkender Teichschlamm raus. So viel ich auch vorher suchte, fand ich keine Angaben über die Dichte, den Wassergehalt oder die sinnvolle Entwässerung dieser Mengen an Schlamm. Folglich hieß es nur ausprobieren. Mit einem 22t Kettenbagger wurde der fließende Schlamm rundum um den Teich zur Entwässerung abgelegt. Hier muss ich aber ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich Glück habe und aufgrund meines Berufes Beziehungen auch zum Erdbauer habe. Ansonsten hätte ich bereits jetzt schon über 50 Stunden für den Bagger mit Führer zum Normalpreis berappen müssen…

 

 

 

 

 

Um auch noch den Rest Schlamm aus dem Teich zu bekommen, fuhr ein Minibagger im Teich und arbeitete dem Bagger außen zu.

 

 

Eine Probe nahm ich mit nach Hause und ermittelte, dass der Wassergehalt 67% war. Nach dem Trocknen reduzierte sich das Volumen auf ca. 50% wobei der daheim verbliebene Rest steinhart wurde. Im Freien sah man nach wenigen Tagen schon eine deutliche Volumenabnahme und Verfestigung des Schlamms, so dass er nach ca. 4 Wochen baggerbar und „häufelbar“ war. Diese Schlammmenge wurde dann auf einen Haufen gebaggert, da der liebe Landwirt, der versprochen hatte ihn abzunehmen, spontan kein Interesse mehr zeigte. Nun ruht er auf einem Haufen, damit er im nächsten Sommer, wenn der Boden steinhart ist, abgefahren werden kann. Interessanterweise hat sich nach weiteren 8 Wochen Lagerung der Schlammberg auf ca. die Hälfte zusammengesetzt. Nun ist es ein handliches Häufchen…

Mit den ca. 600cbm Aushub aus dem Uferbereich mache ich es genauso: Es wird ein handliches Häufchen von 600cbm Lehm gemacht, der dann im Sommer angefahren wird…

Wie ihr seht, habe ich keinerlei Probleme mit der Teichfolie, weil ich eben wegen dem ganzen Lehm gar keine haben muss!

So, woher kam denn der ganze Schlamm?

In den Jahren vorher gab es in diesem Teich sichtbar hunderte, über tausend, Rotfedern. Durch die gute Düngung gedieh die __ Wasserpest so, dass KEINE Wasserfläche mehr frei war. ABER: Alle Fische wuchsen prächtig und wir hatten nie Probleme mit der Wasserqualität oder dem Sauerstoff. Eines schönen Sommers kam ein Hochwasser über den kleinen Bachzulauf, welches so viel Dünger der lieben Landwirte einspülte, dass im Prinzip (!) sämtliche Fische und auch die Pflanzen (SOGAR DIE WASSERPEST!!!) eingingen. Wir fischten Schubkarrenweise tote und stinkende Fische ab. Danach kamen keinerlei Pflanzen mehr hoch! Zur Überprüfung des Schlamms ließen wir einmal das Wasser ab und siehe da: Ein __ Aitel (ca. 60cm) drei __ Graskarpfen (ca. 70cm) und drei Aale hatten überlebt. __ Stichlinge waren über den Zufluss zugewandert und hatten sich prächtig vermehrt. Nun war klar, warum keine Pflanzen nachkamen… Der Aitel und die Graskarpfen wurden entfernt und schon über Winter spross das erste __ Moos unter Wasser. Im Frühjahr gab es zarte Pflänzchen und zwei Jahre später war kein Wasser mehr zu sehen, dank der Wasserpest. Ach ja, __ Wasserlinsen gab es auch noch zu Hauf!

Nun ist zu erwähnen, dass am Bach oberhalb ein paar Wochenendhäuser liegen, welche Bio-Kläranlagen haben. Soweit so gut! ABER: Diese Anlagen sind für den permanenten Betrieb gedacht. Wenn diese nun über Wochen nicht benutzt werden, reduzieren sich die Bakterien. Wenn nun übers Wochenende wieder die ganze Familie da ist, sind nicht genug Bakterien da, um das Abwasser zu klären. Außerdem gibt es diverse Inhaltsstoffe in unseren Wasch- Spül- und Pflegemitteln, die von der Biologie nicht geklärt werden können. Deshalb entschied ich mich, den Bachzulauf umzuleiten und nur noch auf den Grundwasserzufluss und das Niederschlagswasser zu setzen. Wie bereits erwähnt: Im letzten Sommer kam immer genug Wasser, dass der Teich permanent überlief!

So, nun konnten wir endlich das ganze kaufen und auch Geld für die große Sanierung in die Hand nehmen.

Als erstes haben wir im Frühjahr (gerade noch rechtzeitig) das Gestrüpp rund um die Teiche 2 und 3 entfernt

 

Danach haben wir mal die maroden Entwässerungsleitungen erneuert und gleich Strom- und Datenkabel kreuz und quer im ganzen Grundstück verlegt

 

Warum erst jetzt renaturieren und nicht schon letztes Jahr?

Eines schönen Tages im späten Frühjahr ließen sich zwei Teichrallen bei uns am Teich blicken. Wenige Wochen später erspähten wir nach und nach jüngste Jungtiere so dass wir dann 8 junge Teichrallen hatten! Da kann man doch kein Wasser ablassen und den Teich ausbaggern!!! ICH NICHT!!!

 

 

 

 

Sehnsüchtig sehnten wir den Herbst herbei, da die meisten Teichrallen Zugvögel sind und Richtung Spanien/Frankreich verschwinden. Siehe da, eines schönen Tages war der Vater weg und wenige Tage später die Jungen. Nur die, eventuell noch etwas geschwächte Mutter, blieb noch länger. Nach drei Woche begannen wir langsam nach und nach das Wasser abzusenken und eines schönen Tages war auch sie fortgezogen. Es konnte endlich beginnen!

Wie und was soll unser Teich werden?

Nachdem im Vorjahr über 50.000 (Das ist kein Witz!!!) Jungfrösche und Jungkröten den Teich verlassen haben, ist uns der Amphibien-Biotop-Charakter sehr wichtig. Wie ich auf die Zahl komme? An einem feuchten Tag nach Beginn des Abwanderns konnte ich beim Laufen über das Grundstück  KEINEN Quadratmeter finden, auf dem nicht gleichzeitig mindestens 10 Jungfrösche oder Jungkröten gleichzeitig waren. Also 5250qm x 10 Jungtiere…

 

 

Das schränkt nun die Fischauswahl ein…

Auf Empfehlung wiederum des Wasserwirtschaftsamtes werden wir ca. 30 Schleien einsetzen, die den Boden durchwühlen und dadurch Sauerstoff in den Schlamm bringen, damit dieser biologisch abgebaut wird und mineralisiert.

Bei den Biotopfischen sind eigentlich alle Laichräuber außer den __ Moderlieschen. Also werden die es! Hier sollte man natürlich einen oder mehrere Schwärme halten. Dazu mein Problem: Woher bekomme ich günstig Moderlieschen, damit diese in 1.400.000 Liter Wasser auch noch ab und zu zu sehen sind? Wer hier welche im Raum Augsburg übrig oder einen guten Tipp hat, darf sich gerne melden!!!

Dann habe ich zudem noch riesiges Glück: Bei mir gibt es Eisvögel!!! Manche nennen es Pech, doch mich freuen diese Tiere wahnsinnig. Aber, und das war auch nur schwer herauszufinden: Wie viele Fische frisst denn so ein Eisvogel-Pärchen samt Nachzucht pro Jahr??? Nach intensiven Recherchen bin ich auf eine Zahl von ca. 10.000 Kleinfischen gekommen!

Folglich brauche ich schon größere Moderlieschen-Schwärme, die meinen Eisvögeln auch genügend Futter-Nachschub produzieren…

Hier habe ich mir schon überlegt eine flachen Teich nebenan ohne Verbindung zum Hauptteich anzulegen, in dem ich nur Stichlinge für die Eisvögel bereitstelle. Stichlinge habe ich bestimmt hundert vor dem Ablassen abgefischt und tausche sie gerne gegen Moderlieschen J…

Ein paar __ Muscheln und Krebse werden auch noch hier ihre Heimat finden…

Nun stellte sich mir aber die Frage: Welchen Sauerstoffgehalt hat Grundwasser? Dies habe ich noch nicht ermittelt, jedoch werde ich dem demnächst einmal nachgehen und dies auch hier veröffentlichen.

Unklar ist mir auch, welchen Sauerstoffgehalt mein Teich jetzt hat, nachdem noch keinerlei Pflanzen darin wieder leben. Auch das werde ich überprüfen!

Die sonstigen Wasserwerte sind:

pH 7,2

KH 6

GH 7

NO2 0

NO3 0


So, Tiere wären schon mal klar.

Jetzt geht es an die Pflanzen! Nachdem ich hier ein Biotop schaffen möchte, kommen mir ausschließlich autochthone (einheimische) Wasserpflanzen rein. Hierzu habe ich aus diversen Quellen eine Excel-Liste erstellt, in der diese Pflanzen aufgelistet sind und in der auch die, für mich, wichtigsten Eigenschaften aufgeführt sind. Diese hänge ich mal an.

 

Habt ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, wieviel Pflanzen man für ca. 700m² Pflanzenbereich braucht und was diese kosten??? Ja, das ist mir bewusst geworden und ich habe diese Pflanzen dann, mit der Vorgabe meiner Liste, bei diversen Anbietern angefragt. Bei dieser Menge liegt man so bei 2-3 Euro pro Pflanze. Wenn man nun die Empfehlung von 9 Pflanzen pro Quadratmeter umsetzen würde, könnte man € 15.000.- verpflanzen!!! Sorry, NEIN!!!

Interessanterweise gibt es Anbieter, wie wirklich sehr nah an der Vorgabe anbieten, jedoch sehe ich 60 Portionen Wasserpest nicht ein! Ich habe nun einen Anbieter gefunden, der mir einen sehr guten Eindruck macht und mit dem ich in die finalen Verhandlungen gehe.

Dazu aber eine Frage: Da ich nur Grundwasser und wenig Fische habe: Meint ihr, dass die Pflanzen gut gedeihen (ich möchte Düngekegel mit einpflanzen) oder ist mein Wasser zu CO2- und NO3-arm?

Vorher muss ich aber noch ein anderes Problem lösen: Bisam!

Ich habe ca. 20 Bisambauten rund um meinen Teich. Nun konnte ich lesen, dass ein Bisam im Lauf seines Lebens ca. 5cbm Erdreich in den Teich gräbt! Meine Lust, neue Pflanzen auszupflanzen, damit der Bisam dann einen gedeckten Tisch hat ist relativ gering. Also suchte ich nach Lösungen. Die einzige praktikable Lösung ist, wie mir scheint, das Fallenstellen. Bei uns sind Lebendfallen verboten, also stelle ich den Bisam nun mit einer Totschlagfalle nach. Die Fallen sind beim Landratsamt gemeldet und dürfen bei uns nur von Personen gestellt werden, die einen Fallenstellerlehrgang haben. Glücklicherweise habe ich diesen vor ca. 20 Jahren mal gemacht…

Die Zahl der Tiere wird weniger und ich hoffe diese bis zu Beginn meiner Pflanzaktion Mitte April besiegt zu haben.

Dann hatte ich noch ein anderes kleines Problemtier: Den Biber!

Am Bach nebenan lebt immer wieder ein Biber und baut dort Dämme.

 

 

Dort ist er auch herzlich willkommen – von mir zumindest – der Damm wird aber regelmäßig entfernt. Ob da ein angrenzender Landwirt dahinter stecken könnte???

Wir haben extra zwischen Zaun und Bach mehrere hundert Weiden gesteckt, damit er auch Futter findet. Aber eben bitte dort und nicht in meinem Teich!

Ja, auch dieses possierliche Tierchen baute Höhlen in meine Teichufer. Aber seitdem ich eine Benjeshecke rund um mein Grundstück angelegt habe, kommt er nicht mehr rein, sondern baut seine Höhlen teilweise unter meiner Benjeshecke, was mich überhaupt nicht stört! Ab und zu stürzt einer ein, dann muss man halt ein Loch, das 80cm Durchmesser hat und fast 1,5m tieft ist füllen. So lange keiner hineinfällt ist alles gut!

Ach ja, das nächste Getier: Der __ Graureiher…

Im Bach nebenan steht regelmäßig dieser Gast. Bisher konnte er nicht in den Teich, da dieser ja rundum nur steile Ufer hatte. Nachdem wir das ändern, besteht auch hier die Gefahr, dass er kommt. Was werden wir dagegen tun? Als erstes wird direkt um den Pflanzbereich ein Zaun gezogen. Maschendraht, 6x6cm, 80cm hoch. Oben drüber wird eine Reihe Stacheldraht gespannt! Wirklich? JA!!! Ich habe kleinere Kinder und eben auch Kinder zu Besuch. Wenn ich auf dem Grundstück arbeite kann es sein, dass ich fast 100m vom Teich entfernt bin und eben nicht mitbekomme, was dort los ist. Im letzten Jahr habe ich einen Forstzaun provisorisch um die Teiche errichtet eben auch  mit dem abschließenden Stacheldraht. Es hat sich sehr bewehrt… Nun zurück zum Graureiher. Angeblich landet dieser nur auf der Wiese an und kann dann nicht in den Teich laufen. Zusätzlich gibt es noch Spiegelkugeln und drehende Spiralen mit Augen drauf, die angeblich helfen sollen. Außerdem gibt es noch Reihernachbildungen, die anzeigen sollen, dass dieser Teich schon besetzt ist. Funktioniert dies bei Reihern auch? Bei __ Enten funktioniert es hervorragend, wenn man 2-3 weiße Plastikschwäne schwimmen lässt. Seit dem habe ich kein Entenproblem mehr, aber meine Teichrallen stört dies nicht – im Gegenteil – die Jungen haben sich sogar draufgesetzt!

Wie ihr seht, hat so ein Teich nicht nur Vorteile, sondern auch viel ungeahnte „Aufgaben“, die es zu lösen gilt.

So, was gibt es sonst noch an Umgestaltungsmaßnahmen, die mich vor Probleme stellten?

Ein Damm! Mir ist die Idee gekommen, dass ich den Teich in zwei Bereiche teilen könnte. Der eine wird den Tieren zur Ruhe überlassen, der andere ist Schwimmbereich (ca. 25x15m) mit zweiseitiger Pflanzenzone. Nun wäre es ja praktisch, wenn man jeden Bereich für sich ablassen könnte. Und da wollte ich einen Damm dazwischen bauen. Bis heute konnte ich keine Empfehlung finden, wie ein ca. 120cm hoher Damm auszuführen ist, damit er dicht ist und den einseitigen Wasserdruck aushält. Sollte mir jemand hier Rat wissen, wäre ich extrem dankbar!!! Ansonsten werde ich mit grobem Betonbruch 32/64 einen Wall lagenweise aufschütten und in jede Lage Lehm (habe ich ja zur Genüge J) einstampfen. Die Breite des Damms wird so sein, dass ich mit meinem Minibagger zum Arbeiten darüberfahren kann, also oben ca. 1m.

Dann hatte ich den Kiesstrand erwähnt…

Hier kam ich nach langem Suchen darauf, dass die Steigung des Kiesufers 1:10 sein soll. Gibt es hier Gegenvorschläge???

Als Kies scheint mir die Mischung 2/8 für Schwimmteiche am besten geeignet. Gegenvorschläge?

Zum Reinigen des Kieses habe ich mir überlegt, eine Saugglocke, wie sie im Aquarium verwendet wird selbst zu bauen, eben nur deutlich größer (z.B. breiter und auf einem Schlitten oder Rollen). Diese dann an einer Benzinpumpe anschließen und den Kiesbereich, der vom Pflanzenbereich räumlich getrennt ist, absaugen. Dadurch würde der Kies durchmischt und alle leichten Bestandteile würden abgesaugt, ohne den Kies abzusaugen. Einen Versuch ist es wert, jedoch ist es wohl besser, die Kiesschicht eher dünner zu halten. Wie gesagt, wir probieren es aus…

So, nun zur Entwässerung: Aktuell fließt das überschüssige Oberflächenwasser über den Mönch. Das werde ich ändern! Unter den Kies lege ich eine Lage Geovlies. Vorher habe ich im Abstand von ca. 5m Rinnen in den Lehm darunter gezogen. In diese Rinnen auf dem Vlies möchte ich Drainagerohre legen und diese dann mit dem Kies überfüllen. Dadurch soll das kalte Wasser am Boden, am besten mit den Schmutzstoffen des Wassers, abgesaugt und von unten in den Mönch geführt werden. Ich erhoffe mir davon wärmere Badetemperaturen, da das kalte Grundwasser und das absaugen des Oberflächenwassers die Wassertemperaturen auch im letzten Sommer bei maximal 20° hielten.

Hoffnung setze ich auch auf die großen Flachwasserbereiche, die mir das Wasser erwärmen sollen…

Wo wir gerade beim warmen Wasser sind: Derzeit habe ich das Problem, dass mein Teich pflanzenlos ist und irgendwann zwischen Mitte und Ende März die Amphibien anrücken. Ich werde Große Äste reinstellen, damit die __ Kröten etwas haben, um die Laichschnüre daran zu befestigen. Die __ Frösche laichen ja gerne in Wasserpflanzen. Hier habe ich daran gedacht, ein Floß aus Ableichbürsten zu bauen. Hat hier jemand mit diesen Bürsten und Amphibien Erfahrungen???

Naja, anbei findet ihr ja mal eine Skizze, wie das ganze werden soll. Oberhalb des Damms werde ich eine ca. 8m lange Bogenbrücke bauen, damit ich von dort aus auch etwas beobachten kann.

Das Grundgestell habe ich bereits gebrauchte erworben…
 

Nun konntet ihr bei ein paar Fotos wie es war und wie es ist.

Derzeit sind die Hälfte der Terrassen grob angelegt.
 

Der Wasserstand entspricht mit ca. 80cm dem des Baches nebenan. Wir werden diesen Bis Mitte April so belassen, dann die Wasserpflanzen von den untersten Stufen an beginnend anpflanzen und den Wasserstand nach und nach auf das Endniveau bringen.

Der Damm wird in den Faschingsferien gebaut, anschließend bekommt der Schwimmbereich seinen Kies, die Fundamente der Brücke werden gegossen und die Bepflanzung folgt Mitte April.  Soweit der Plan!

Im Frühjahr freue ich mich schon auf die Blumen!!!

Wir haben ca. 400m² Wiese mit heimischen Blühpflanzen eingesät und ca. 2000 Frühlingsblüher vorgesteckt!

Aber auch andere freuen sich schon…
 

 

 

Spätestens Pfingsten wird die Badesaison eröffnet!!!

Und, habe ich es bereits in die Top 10 der längsten Vorstellungen geschafft? Hoffentlich langweile ich Euch nicht!

Ich halte Euch mit Fotos und Berichten auf dem Laufenden und würde mich über ernstgemeinte Ratschläge wirklich freuen!


Viele Grüße an alle Teich- und Naturliebhaber


Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Feb. 2019)

Wasserdichter Damm geht zum Peispiel mit Spundwandprofilen welche im Schloss gerammt werden.

__ Moderlieschen vermehren sich sehr schnell, wenn da im Wasser keiner die Jungtiere frist. Setze Hundert ein und wunder dich. Wenn du Goldelrizen (nicht Heimisch) haben möchtest kannst du hier im Forum bestimmt irgendwo welche abhohlen. Bei mir haben sich die von 8 Tieren in mehere Hundert innerhalb eines Jahres entwickelt. 
Sonst schau durch die alten Beiträge auf der Bieteseite. Vielleicht hat da mal einer passende Fische für dich angeboten und hat noch welche.

Die paar Alttiere welcher der Eisvogel holt werden da schnell ersetzt.

Persönlich würde ich den Teich langsam Bepflanzen und nicht alles auf einmal.

Den Mönch würde ich lassen, wenn dieser wie ein Oberflächenskimmer die __ Entengrütze absaugt.


----------



## Turbochris (14. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Tottoabs,

auf die Idee mit den Spundwände war ich auch schon gekommen, nur kosten die ca. € 30.000.- und fallen somit einfach raus.
Bei den Fischen bin ich wegen den Laichräubern einfach kritisch und werde nur __ Moderlieschen zu meinen Schleihen einsetzen.

Der Mönch wurde mit der __ Entengrütze nie fertig. Die staut sich nur davor. Hier heißt es Abfischen!

Aber danke für Deine Tipps!


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Feb. 2019)

Goldelrizzen sind nicht größer als __ Moderlieschen und bei mir kommen ohne Probleme Wasserfrösche hoch. 
Vorteil.....man siehr die ein bisschen.....schöner für Frau und Kinder. Nachteil, nicht Heimisch.

Weiterhin werden die hier im Forum von einigen durch ganz Deutschland verteilt abgegeben.

Ich würde bei der Teichgröße auch mal wenige Tiere , Moderlieschen oder egal was einsetzen.....dauert viellleicht etwas biss du diese wieder siehst, aber die Pflanzen müssen sich ja auch entwickeln.

Wenn möglich auch mit Wasserflöhen animpfen......ggf. aus dem Aquarienbedarf. 

Hier gab es mal jemand mit einem ähnlichen Projekt...hat sich aber lange nicht gemeldet.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Feb. 2019)

Da mal lesen. Der Michael könnte dir bestimmt Fische und auch ein paar Pflanzen in entsprechender Anzahl abgeben.
Ich kann dir aber nicht sagen ob er sich noch meldet.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/großer-teich-neubau-ich-brauche-rat.43801/

Du hast keine PLZ im Profil.....vielleicht ist ja jemand in der Nähe  der Fische und Pflanzen über hat.


----------



## Turbochris (17. Feb. 2019)

Hallo Tottoabs,
Danke frür Deinen Tip.
Habe mal Michael angeschrieben.
An Deinen Antworten sehe ich, dass Du ebenso aus der Baubranche kommst. Das macht vieles einfacher...
Habe die PLZ im Profil: Zur Orientierung: 15km nordwestlich von Augsburg.

Habe mit den Goldelritzen aber meine Bedenken: Wenn wir mal Hochwasser bekommen, was nicht unwahrscheinlich ist, gelangen die Tiere dahin wo sie nichts zu suchen haben: In den Bach, von dort in den Fluss...

Sichtbare Fische werden überbewertet 

Hat einer eigenltich Erfahrungen, welche heimischen __ Muscheln im Teich am besten gedeihen?


----------



## Turbochris (7. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal einen Zwischenstand von meinem Dammbauprojekt berichten…

... doch leider habe ich erst einmal abgebrochen, weill keines meiner Bilder hochgeladen wurde...


----------



## krallowa (7. März 2019)

Moin,

keine Fotos zu sehen!!!!

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Turbochris (7. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal einen Zwischenstand von meinem Dammbauprojekt berichten…

Um den Tieren einen Ruhebereich zu geben und um beide Teile getrennt voneinander ablassen zu können muss ich einen Damm bauen.

Dafür habe ich drei 3-Achser mit insgesamt 35t Schroppen 45/100 kommen lassen:
   

Diese bringe ich lagenweise ein und mische dann Lehm zur Abdichtung dazu. Das Ganze wird mit den Raupen des Minibaggers verdichtet…
      

Das ganze wäre viel leichter, würde nicht auf beiden neuen Hälften das liebe Grundwasser sprudeln und uns das shapen des Dammes verwässern…

Nach einem Tag durfte man es schon Damm nennen…
 

Man konnte aber schon erkennen, dass er dicht ist, da der Naturbereich, der mehr Grundwasserzufluss hat, ca. 30cm höher war als der Schwimmbereich.

Am nächsten Tag haben wir weitergearbeitet und nebenbei im Schwimmbereich noch Geovlies ausgerollt, damit der 2/8er Kies, den wir noch als Bodengrund einbringen werden, sich nicht mit dem Lehm darunter vermischt…
    

Mittlerweile ist der Damm gewachsen und wird hoffentlich heute fertig…
 

Der Damm bleibt mit seiner Dammkrone am Schluss ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche, damit man mit dem Boot für Wartungsarbeiten noch darüberfahren kann.


Viele Grüße von der Schlammfront



Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (7. März 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> An Deinen Antworten sehe ich, dass Du ebenso aus der Baubranche kommst. Das macht vieles einfacher...


So ist es.


----------



## Nori (8. März 2019)

Nur mal grundsätzlich gefragt - meinst du nicht du wärst in einem Fischteich- Forum besser aufgehoben?
Nicht falsch verstehen, aber hier gehts eigentlich um Gartenteiche - deine eigentlich für Fischzucht typische Anlage hat mit einem Gartenteich soviel zu tun wie ein VW-Bus mit einem 40-Tonner.

Gruß  Nori


----------



## Rhabanus (8. März 2019)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Habt ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, wieviel Pflanzen man für ca. 700m² Pflanzenbereich braucht und was diese kosten??? Ja, das ist mir bewusst geworden und ich habe diese Pflanzen dann, mit der Vorgabe meiner Liste, bei diversen Anbietern angefragt. Bei dieser Menge liegt man so bei 2-3 Euro pro Pflanze. Wenn man nun die Empfehlung von 9 Pflanzen pro Quadratmeter umsetzen würde, könnte man € 15.000.- verpflanzen!!! Sorry, NEIN!!!


Ich hab eja für meinen Teich auch ne Menge Pflanzen benötigt und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ebay-kleinanzeigen gemacht. Suche im Umkreis von x km. Der eine hatte ne Teichauflösung und war hinterher böse, weil ich nur 2m² Pflanzenbereich mitgenommen habe. Mehr hat in mein Auto nicht reingepasst. Ich glaube, ich habe ihm 5...10€ gegeben für hunderte Pflanzen....


----------



## Turbochris (10. März 2019)

Nori schrieb:


> Nur mal grundsätzlich gefragt - meinst du nicht du wärst in einem Fischteich- Forum besser aufgehoben?
> Nicht falsch verstehen, aber hier gehts eigentlich um Gartenteiche - deine eigentlich für Fischzucht typische Anlage hat mit einem Gartenteich soviel zu tun wie ein VW-Bus mit einem 40-Tonner.
> 
> Gruß  Nori




Hallo Nori,

Das Forum, in dem wir uns befinden, setzt sich aus mehreren Worten zusammen:


HOBBY:

Das ist eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, die jemand zu seinem Vergnügen oder/und zu seiner Entspannung regelmäßig und freiwillig betreibt.


GARTEN:

Das ist ein privat genutztes, abgegrenztes Stück Land, in dem Pflanzen oder Tiere gepflegt werden.


TEICH:

Das ist ein künstlich angelegtes, stehendes Gewässer geringer Tiefe unter 10.000qm.


So, nun habe ich eine Leidenschaft für Natur und speziell Wasser (Hobby). Deshalb habe ich mir das eingezäunte Grundstück mit gut 5.000m² gekauft (Garten) und wandle den vorhandenen Fischteich zu einem ca. 1.300m² großen Biotop für einheimische Pflanzen um (Teich).

In meiner Teichvorstellung hätte man lesen können, dass, aufgrund der vorkommenden Amphibien, als Fische nur wenige Schleien zur Mineralisierung des Teichschlamms und nicht Amphibienlaich fressende __ Moderlieschen zur Bekämpfung von Mückenlarven eingesetzt werden.

Ein Forum lebt von seinen Mitglieder. Und deren Vielfalt. Viele meiner Fragen zur Anlage des Teiches konnte ich in diesem und in anderen Foren gelöst bekommen. Ebenso habe ich viele Tipps und Anregungen gefunden.

Einige Antworten konnte ich aber nicht finden und habe sie mit diversen Fachleuten geklärt und in diesem Forum geteilt (z.B. hatte ich nirgendwo gefunden, dass ein Eisvogelpärchen mit Nachzucht ca. 10.000 __ Kleinfische pro Jahr verspeist).

Um dieses Wissen nicht für mich zu behalten, habe ich diese Infos hier geteilt.

Es kann ja sein, dass es ähnlich verrückte wie mich gibt, die z.B. auch den Eisvogel lieben und ihm Nahrung und Nistmöglichkeiten zur Verfügung stellen möchten oder welche, die durch irgendwelche Details meiner Dokumentation Anregungen für sich finden und sich dann auch für Fragen bei mir melden können.

Das ist der Sinn eines solchen Forums…


----------



## jolantha (11. März 2019)

Hallo Chris,
bleib Du mal schön hier, ich lese gerne mit. 
Außerdem finde ich es toll, daß Du uns teilhaben läßt, an Deinem Projekt. 
Bei so viel Arbeit hätte ich schon längst das Handtuch geschmissen.


----------



## nuggeterbse (11. März 2019)

Hallo Chris, ich schliesse mich gerne an beim Mitlesen .
Ist zwar nicht meine Grössenordnung von einem Teich, aber man kann ja gerne träumen......( falls ich mal im Lotto gewinne, dann.....)........die Arbeit allerdings ist dann natürlich auch schon erledigt 

Bleib schön hier und berichte bitte weiter

LG Michi


----------



## Turbochris (15. März 2019)

Hallo,

zuerst möchte ich mich bei  jolantha und nuggeterbse für die aufmunternden Worte bedanken.

Ja, Michi, ich habe sein meinem 12. Lebensjahr von so einem Grundstück mit Teich geträumt und kaum 35 Jahre später hatte ich die Gelegenheit  und konnte sie mir auch erfüllen. Also weiter warten und träumen! Ich konnte meinen Traum erfüllen! Drücke Dir die Daumen!!!

Nun ein Bericht, was ich in meinem viel zu kurzen Urlaub anstellen konnte:

1.      Der Damm ist fertig!!!
       
Wir sind im Aufstau und das Wasser ist klar bis zum Grund! 

2.      Es gibt einen neuen Mönch!
      
Der alte Stahl-Mönch war zum einen viel zu hoch gesetzt und hatte zum anderen keine Möglichkeit, das Wasser am Teichgrund abzusaugen. Also wurde er kurzerhand ausgegraben (braucht jmd. einen ca. 40x50cm großen und ca. 70cm hohen Stahlmönch?). Ein neuer musste her. Dafür habe ich zuerst eine ca. 120x100cm große Fundamentplatte aus Beton gegossen. In dieser ist ein Y-Stück KG DN 160 so eingegossen, dass der gerade Teil unten durch geht und der Abzweig mit einem weiteren 45°-Boden oben durch meine Fundamentplatte kommt. Dieses Rohr führt zum Bach und die Oberkante der Fundamentplatte ist ca. 10cm über dem mittleren Bachniveau. Der gerade Teil kommt teichseitig an der Fundamentplatte raus und ist mit einer Kappe verschlossen. Diese ist dafür da, dass ich bei Niedrigwasser des Baches maximal viel Wasser aus dem Teich ablassen könnte, wenn ich müsste. In die Bodenplatte wurde ein weiteres KG-Rohr DN 110 mit Bögen so schräg einbetoniert, dass es direkt am im Teichgrund endet. An dieses Ende werde ich Drainageschläuche anschließen, welche oberhalb des Geovlies in Gräben unter meinem Kies liegen. Dort soll im Sommerbetrieb das kalte Grundwasser vom Teichgrund mit dem Schmutz abgesaugt werden. Ich erhoffe mir dadurch wärmere Temperaturen als in den Jahren vorher!!!

Auf der Fundamentplatte habe ich am nächsten Tag eine ca. 50x55cm große Innenschalung mit 15-20cm Wandung errichtet. Ja, ich gebe zu zu faul gewesen zu sein. Ich habe eben nicht ein paar Paletten Schalungsmaterial geholt sondern den Mönch aus vorhandenem Material betoniert. Jedem Betonbauer wird das Herz brechen!!! Mir nicht. Der Mönch wird bis auf 2cm im Wasser stehen und der obere Rand wird deshalb gar nicht sichtbar sein, weil ich den Mönch als Auflage für meinen Badesteg nehmen werde. Diese wurde bis ca. 2cm über den geplanten Maximalwasserstand aufbetoniert. Teichseitig wurde eine DN 110 KG-Muffe einbetoniert. In diese KG-Muffe kann ich einen KG-Winkel stecken und so den Maximalwasserstand millimetergenau individuell einstellen.
So, nun kommen die beiden Rohre in der Mönchsohle heraus. Durch diese kann ich ebenso den Maximalwasserstand mit KG-Bögen regulieren.
Ich kann aber auch einen Durchflussmengenmesser installieren und so den Abfluss im Jahreszeitlichen Verlauf erfassen. Das ist in Planung!
Sollte bei Starkregen das DN 110-Zulaufrohr zu gering ausgelegt sein, steigt der Wasserstand um 2cm und überströmt den Mönchskopf.

So, was steht als nächstes an?

-          Der Holzer, der den Nachbarwald roden sollte hat ihn 4 ½ Monate vertröstet und nun schlussendlich abgesagt. Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Holzer,
           damit wir kein Laub mehr im Teich haben.

-          Der Strandbereich muss noch fertiggebaggert werden

-          Der Kies kann noch nicht in den Schwimmbereich, da aufgrund unserer nassen Witterung der Weg noch nicht befahrbar ist und ich keine Lust habe, 100 Tonnen Kies 
           oder mehr schubkarrenweise zu verfahren.

-          Danach können die ostseitigen Flachwasserbereiche gebaggert werden

-          Kinderschutzzaun

-          Steg


Also: Geduld…



Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## jolantha (17. März 2019)

Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Arbeit Du hast, hält sich mein Neid in Grenzen , 
aber ich gebe dir ein ehrliches , für Deine Ausdauer und Deinen Mut .


----------



## Biotopfan (20. März 2019)

Hei, habe auch nur einen 1200 Liter "Teich" und paar Mörtelkübel, aber ich hab bis jetzt alles gelesen und bin eben total erschrocken, das Dich einer wegschicken will...
Jaa, das sind andere Dimesionen und ich bewundere Deinen Elan, Arbeit, Zeit und Geld da reinzustecken...
Ich hoffe, das Du weiterhin soviel Schwung hast, das durchzuziehen und freue mich auf das Ergebnis
Ein gutes Stückchen Neid ist auch dabei...aber ehr über das fertige Teil, als über die Arbeit...
VG Monika


----------



## Turbochris (20. März 2019)

Da habt ihr schon Recht!
Es ist verdammt viel Arbeit! (Ehrlich gesagt viel mehr als gedacht...)
Aber es ist der perfekte Ausgleich zum Büroalltag (ca. 8-22 Uhr wochentäglich...)
Wir haben schon über 3.000 Tonnen Aushub und Schlamm umhergebaggert und sind immer noch nicht fertig.
Obwohl ich täglich Einfamilienhäuser plane und projektiere, sind das ganz andere Massen und Mengen!

Eigentlich wollte ich ein kurzes Video hochladen, wie schön das Mönchkonzept funktioniert, aber der neue Server lässt mich nicht  (oder ich bin zu blöd...)


Darum hier einfach ein Foto:

  
Rechts sieht man das 110er KG-Rohr, das vom Teichgrund das Wasser absaugt und links sieht man das 160er KG-Rohr in dem das Wasser zum Bach abgeleitet wird.
Das ist mein permanenter, durchschnittlicher Abfluss!

Der kommt u.a. durch einige Quellen am Gewässergrund oder auch durch oberirdische Zuflüsse:
 
Diese hier kommt aus 29,5m Tiefe 

Meinen __ Kröten habe ich etwas Struktur verschafft:
  
Hier habe ich einfach einen 10m-Ast einer Eiche besorgt und ihn versenkt. Die meisten Äste sind gar nicht sichtbar...

Und nun das erste Froschpärchen:
  


So, nun mache ich Mittagspause und lasse Krebsscheren schwimmen, die im schwiegermütterlichen Teich übrig waren


----------



## Ida17 (20. März 2019)

Hallöchen Christian,

als heimlicher Mitleser muss ich doch jetzt auch mal meine Bewunderung für Dein Projekt kundtun  
Toll, toll, toll! 
Auch wenn so ein Projekt schweißtreibend, atemraubend und nervenaufreibend ist, am Ende lohnt es sich und Du kannst mit Stolz auf das Geschaffene blicken! 
Ich drück für die weiteren Arbeiten ganz doll die Daumen und verfolge gespannt Deinen Tröt!


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2019)

Chris, das habe ich jetzt erst gelesen !!


Turbochris schrieb:


> - Der Holzer, der den Nachbarwald roden sollte hat ihn 4 ½ Monate vertröstet und nun schlussendlich abgesagt. Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Holzer, damit wir kein Laub mehr im Teich haben.


Meinst du damit diesen Wald im Hintergrund ?? 
  
Mein Teich liegt auch am Wald, und ich habe jedes Jahr Laubeintrag, aber ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, diesen Wald platt zu machen. 
Du ziehst in die Natur, und dann nimmst Du anderen Tieren den Lebensraum, die in diese Natur gehören ???
Also, wenn es wirklich so ist, finde ich das absolute ******* 
Vor allen Dingen, darf man das ? 
Sorry, aber dafür habe ich kein Verständnis.


----------



## Turbochris (20. März 2019)

Ruhig, Jolantha, ruhig!
Siehst Du den Zaun???
Der Wald gehört nicht mir!
Der Inhaber möchte den erntereifen Wald auf ca. 50m Länge und ca. 25m breite roden, da er ansonsten an ihn nicht mehr hinkommt, wenn mein Teich ausgebaut ist.
Der Hang ist deutlich steiler als 45°...
Darum werden jetzt die großen Bäume von unten gerodet. Die kleinen bleiben und aufgeforstet wird auch.
Und ja, Waldbesitzer dürfen ihren Wald verjüngen. Brut- und Aufzuchtzeiten zählen hier nicht.
Mir ist es trotzdem Recht, weil die großen __ Eichen spontan Äste mit 40cm Durchmesser und 15m Länge einfach so abgeworfen haben - und das ohne Wind! 
Meine Kinder hatten für diesen Bereich deshalb schon ein Betretungsverbot! Und Eichenprozessionsspinner waren auch schon da...
Also siehe es als Verjüngung!

Übrigens entsteht entlang des Zaunes ebenso eine Benjeshecke...


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2019)

Sorry, Chris
ich gehe immer gleich hoch wie eine Rakete, anstatt erst einmal in Ruhe nachzufragen . 
Danke für Deine Erklärung, so sieht die Sache ja schon ganz anders aus. 
Vertragen wir uns wieder


----------



## Biotopfan (22. März 2019)

Ja, das sind trifftige Gründe...
Ansonsten hab ich auch Laub in meiner Pfütze und ich finde, das macht mein kleines Biotop durchaus besser...
Durch den Laubeintrag, kommen Nährstoffe rein, Futter für Microorganismen und Tiere. Nur den Schlamm müsste doch mal jemand rausholen...
Auch übermäßige, fädige Algen habe ich keine...das kann mal paar geben, im Juni, die zieh ich raus und dann ist es auch wieder gut...

Aber alles gut..die __ Molche sind schon da und ich hab auch schon die ersten Sumpfdeckelschnecken gesehen..die seh ich normal erst im Juni...wenn es wärmer wird. Also alles gut, trotz Schlamm unten im "Loch"
VG Monika


----------



## Turbochris (22. März 2019)

Bäume, direkt am Teich?
Nie!
Das hat zumindest der Biologe vom Wasserwirtschaftsamt gesagt!
Aber da bin ich beratungsresistent!
Wenn ihr bei meinem Ersten Teichbericht reinschaut, seht ihr direkt am alten Gewässerrand 4 __ Erlen, eine Saalweide und einen Baum, von dem ich gewrade nicht weiss, was es ist..
Wenn es nach meinem Baggerer gegangen wäre, wären die alle schon lang weg, weil im Weg.
Ich habe aber darauf bestanden, dass sie bleiben!

So, zu Dir, Jolantha: man kann nicht alles mit Worten ausdrücken, so z.B. Zitronen. Ich meine damit, dass es sehr wohl zu Missverständnissen kommen kann, wir aber Frau/Mann genug sind um diese auf zivilisierte Art aus der Welt zu schaffen. Und genau das haben wir getan. Also: Alles bestens!!!

Und Monika, Dir gebe ich auch Recht! Ich habe sogar aus den alten Teichen Blätter gesammelt und diese im neuen, "sauber" ausgebaggerten Teich eingebracht, damit eben die __ Molche eine Laichmöglichkeit vorfinden.

Derzeit ist es aber bei uns nachts mit -3° noch saukalt, so dass wenig Leben im frischen Teich einkehrt. Dieser hat auch nur 7°...

Gestern habe ich mal Wasserwerte genommen. Mir ging es vor allem um das Grundwasser:

              Grundwasser    Naturbereich     Schwimmbereich

pH:                  8,0                    7,8                         7,8
KH                   10                     10                          10
GH                   11                     14                          12
NO2-                  0                       0                           0
NO3-                  0                       0                           0
O2                      6                       8                           8

Hier überraschte mich vor allem der hohe Sauerstoffgehalt des Grundwassers positiv.
Bei Gelegenheit möchte ich noch einmal eine Grundwasserprobe am Teichgrund ziehen, doch dafür ist es mir jetzt gerade einfach zu kalt!!!

Warum ich die beiden Bereiche separate untersucht habe?
Ganz einfach: der eine ist klar, der andere trüb:
 
Der Geier weiß warum...

Im klaren Bereich kann man bis zum Boden sehen und erkenn, wo wir für den Damm Lehm entnommen und eine Wassersammelrinne gegraben haben. Doch diese unterschiedliche Bodenstruktur schadet überhaupt nicht!!!
 

Für die Amphibien haben wir in beiden Bereichen vorübergehende Flachwasserzonen erstellt, die sich auch deutlich mehr aufwärmen sollen:
   

Später werden ja die Flachwasserzonen größer, doch ohne Wasser ist es nur Schlammwüste:
 


Meinen Sohn hatte ich zu seiner Oma geschickt, um Krebsscheren zu holen:
"wahnsinnig viele, zwei große Eimer voll" hatte er mitgebracht.
Dann habe ich ihn diese verteilen lassen...
Nach einem fünftel der geplanten Strecke war, bei dreimal so großem Abstand wie geplant, der Vorrat aufgebraucht... 

 
Ja, bei einem Teich in dieser größer war das eine homöopathische Dosis ...

Aber auch das muss er lernen 

Naja, das Wetter ist trocken,der Baggerer kommt nächste Woche und hoffentlich kann ich dann endlich den Kies für Kiesstrand und Schwimmbereich anfahren lassen.


----------



## Biotopfan (22. März 2019)

Naja, wenn er Grundwassergespeist ist, wird er sich nur zögerlich, wenn überhaupt erwärmen...brrr, sehr frische Angelegenheit im Sommer...bin gespannt auf die Temperaturwerte dann...


----------



## Tottoabs (23. März 2019)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn er Grundwassergespeist ist, wird er sich nur zögerlich, wenn überhaupt erwärmen...brrr,


Da benötigt man dann wohl große Flachbereiche, welche sich aufwärmen.


----------



## Trockenfuß (14. Apr. 2019)

Na? Wie siehts denn aus bei deinem Projekt?


----------



## Turbochris (15. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Trockenfuß,

wäre schön, wen ich schon mehr Fortschritt berichten könnte.
Selbst und ständig...
Als Selbstständiger habe ich Phasen, die gar nicht vorhesehbar sind. Dann rollt eine Welle an Arbeit über mich und ich komme leider zu nichts Privatem mehr. Unter der bin ich gerade..
Eigentlich habe ich die nächsten beiden Wochen Urlaub, doch sitze ich am Rechner und darf arbeiten.

Aber zum letzten Stand:
Der Strandbereich ist ausgebaggert und abgezogen, die provisorische Zufahrt dorthin eben und fest. Jetzt muss ich nur noch das Geovlies am Strand ausrollen, den Kies kommen lassen und verteilen. Aber die Zeit fehlt mir gerade...

Mittlerweile habe ich 19 Froschlaiche und einige Meter Krötenlaich im Naturbereich. 
Die Frosch-Kaulquappen schwimmen schon munter rum.
Bei schönem Wetter bilden scih am Grund ALgenteppiche, die aber dann bei kaltem, schlechten Wetter wieder nicht zu sehen sind.
Das Teichwasser hatte sich auf 15° erwärmt, war vor drei Tagen noch auf 12° und gestern Abend auf 10,5°. Damit bin ich äußerst zufrieden und merke, dass der Bodenabsaug den Temperaturen sehr gut tut.

Nun arbeite ich einfach fleißig weiter, damit ich evtl. nächste Woche Zeit zum Weiterarbeiten am Teich finde.
Das Wetter soll bis Ende nächster Woche warm und trocken sein, das reizt doch...

Melde mich natürlich, wenn es weitergegeangen ist!


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2019)

Na ein Glück können die lieben Kunden uns nicht übers Wochenende bzw über Ostern mit Aufträgen drohen. 
Und wenn dich die Familie ein bisschen lässt, schaffst ja augh was draußen. 
Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Turbo (19. Mai 2019)

Vielen Dank für diesen super Beitrag. 
Sehr interessant daran teilzuhaben.


----------



## Turbochris (12. Dez. 2019)

Hallo,



es wird mal wieder Zeit!!!

Zum Mitlesen im Forum komme ich ja, aber für einen Bericht fehlte mir einfach die Zeit.

Nun nehme ich mir einfach die Zeit und berichte über die Fortschritte…



Der letzte Stand hier im Forum war ja, dass die groben Baggerarbeiten erledigt waren.

Wir sind dann an die feineren Baggerarbeiten gegangen bis mit dem 22-Tonner nichts mehr zu machen war.


     


Nun war es im Frühjahr trocken und die Behelfszufahrt brauchbar…

 



Um die Kraterlandschaft, die die Baggerei hinterlassen hatte eben zu bekommen habe ich mir eine 3m breite uralte Ringegge für € 50.- gekauft und die an meinem Oldtimer-Traktor (Fendt Fix 2, BJ 1961) angehängt. Nach 5x kreuz und quer abeggen war das Gelände ziemlich einheitlich und brauchbar.



     




Anschließend haben wir Geovlies ausgelegt und Kies kommen lassen.

           


Um dem Boden im Schwimmbereich eine angenehme Schicht zu geben und um den Strand ausformen zu können brauchten wir gut 150 Tonnen. Wir wählten 4/8er Kies, nachdem wir diesen und 8/16er probegefühlt und probegelaufen haben. Nach einem Sommer Nutzung können wir nur bestätigen, dass es die richtige Wahl war! Da wir zwischen Lech und Donau wohnen hatten wir die Wahl der Kiese. Der Donaukies ist optisch und haptisch schöner als der Lechkies, so dass wir uns natürlich für diesen entschieden haben.

Den haben wir dann möglichst nah abkippen lassen und dann, soweit es ging, mit dem Minibagger verteilt.

   

Das war Anfang Mai.

Das Wetter war aber schon so gut, dass parallel die Plansch-Saison eröffnet werden konnte…

 

Doch das Kies war immer noch nicht ganz verteilt.

Da aber nun der Minibagger an seine Grenzen stieß hieß es Handarbeit…

Hier haben wir ein altes Förderband zur Unterstützung genommen und den Kies verteilt.

     

Hier war sehr viel Handschaufelarbeit gefragt…

Doch am Ende war alles gut (fast)

   

Die Feinheiten sollten später folgen.

Wichtig war, dass der Badebetrieb aufgenommen werden konnte.

   


Um bei Kräften zu bleiben habe ich ein altes Schaukelgestell auseinandergeschweißt und als provisorischen Ständer für meinen Feuertopf verwendet. Darin wird Pörkölt besser als auf jedem Herd!!!

 

Erfreulich ist, dass die Natur die Anlage schon zu schätzen weiß…

     


Mittlerweile habe ich eine große Teichmummel, eine weiße und eine glänzende Seerose erworben.

Diese sind vorübergehend am Rand geparkt, werden aber, wenn der Teich Endhöhe erreicht hat, umgepflanzt.
 

Die Kaulquappen entwickelten sich auch prächtig…

 

Und das war nicht die größte!!!



Langsam fing dann das Teichleben an sich zu entwickeln…

 

Das war dann soviel, dass wir tagelang vom Boot aus Algen keschern mussten.

 

Aber Kinder und Tiere fühlten sich im Teich und dessen Umgebung wohl!

         


Doch nur Teich geht einfach auch nicht!

Also haben wir die Zufahrt verbessert und statt eines Fensters eine Doppeltür Richtung Teich eingebaut.

Zu Beginn des Herbstes bin ich nun froh, dass ich etwas Teichpause habe. Nun heißt es zuhause werkeln und Teichpläne für nächstes Jahr schmieden…


Wenn ich auf das letzte Teichjahr zurückblicke bin ich immer wieder überrascht, was wir da in einem Jahr  verändert haben…

   



   


Viele Grüße



Christian


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Dez. 2019)

... der Knaller schlechthin,  CHAPEAU!!


----------



## peregrines (29. Apr. 2020)

Sehr interessantes Projekt! Danke für die ausführlichen Beiträge und Fotos!
Wir haben grade etwas ähnliches am Laufen (50m2 Wasserfläche, Steinuntergrund natürlich, gespeist durch mehrere Quellen).
Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie es bei Dir weitergegangen ist und wie sich die Teichlandschaft entwickelt hat! 

Viele Grüße,
Felix


----------



## Turbochris (1. Mai 2020)

Es gibt tatsächlich Neues zu berichten...

Endlich kann ich weitere Fortschritte vermelden!
Nach vielem hin und her einigen Zu- und dann wieder Absagen konnte mein Waldnachbar endlich jemand finden, der die Bäume am Hang (steiler 45° = steiler 100%) fällen wollte. Also haben wir direkt nach Weihnachten nicht nur den Zaun sondern auch sämtliche Zaunsäulen am Waldrand entfernt. 
Anfang Januar kamen dann drei fleißige Holzfäller mit ihren Maschinen, darunter eine 35m-Hubbühne. 
Innerhalb von drei Tagen waren alle Bäume gefällt und abgefahren! 
          

Nun wurde die Fahrt entlang des Waldes nicht mehr gebraucht und ich konnte die Zaunsäulen und den Zaun wieder setzen...

Dann kam für mich eine Messe mit der entsprechenden Vor- und Nacharbeit und somit die frühjährliche Teich-Zwangs-Arbeitspause.

Doch schon vor zwei Wochen ging es dann endlich weiter!!

Mit Radlader und zwei Minibaggern ging es der ehemaligen Fahrt an den Kragen - bzw. an den Lehm und Ton...

    
  
  
  

Es entstanden zwei zusätzliche Flachwasserbereiche mit ca. 15-20cm Tiefe.

  
  

Das Ganze geschah mal wieder unter Zeitdruck weil die Kaulquappen aus den unzähligen Frosch- und Krötenlaichen aus den Flachwasserbereichen auf der anderen Teichseite bereits geschlüpft waren und absehbar war, dass sie in den nächsten Tagen anfangen, den Teich zu erkunden...

Die schöne, geschlossene ca. 50m lange Teichbegrünung aus jahrelang gewachsenem __ Igelkolben haben wir, so vorsichtig wie möglich, mit dem Bagger einfach umgesetzt. Diese sieht jetzt noch nicht wieder schön aus, da die Pflanzen in unterschiedlichen Höhen und Wassertiefen und auch nicht ganz in der ursprünglichen Neigung am Rand verteilt sind...
... ich hoffe sie erholen sich bald!

Nun haben wir Anfang Frühjahr und an meinem Teich ist eine Seite braun statt grün....
Hoffentlich grünt das Ganze bald schön ein!
Vorher stehen noch einige Handarbeiten für das abwechslungsreiche shapen des neuen Ufers an.

Zwischen den beiden Flachwasserbereichen ist eine Halbinsel mit einem Erdhaufen bewusst stehen geblieben. Auf der Südseite des Haufens, welche 2m über das Wasser ragt, wird der Haufen noch senkrecht abgestochen. Somit kann der Eisvogel für die Brutsaison nächstes Jahr die Lehmwand vorfinden, die er zum Brüten braucht. Hoffentlich macht er auch Gebrauch davon... 

Nachdem wir schon am Rumbaggern waren haben wir uns gleich unseren Häufen der ursprünglichen Schlammentsorgung und des Aushubes der Teicherweiterung angenommen.
Nachdem wir einen Grundwasserstand von teilweise Erdoberfläche haben konnte ich keine Obstbäume pflanzen. Nun kam mir die Idee, dass ich aus dem Restmaterial ein Plateau errichte und darauf eine Streuobstwiese pflanze. Somit kommen meine Bäume mit den Wurzeln aus der Staunässe heraus...
... das Plateau mit gut 30x20m ist nun auch fertig!
Die Obstbäume kommen im Herbst...
  
    

Was wir jetzt schon merken ist, dass sich die Arbeiten des letzten Frühjahrs ausbezahlt haben.
Am 19. April hatte das Wasser schon 13° und wir konnten die Badesaison eröffnen. 
Nun baden wir täglich und das Wasser war zwischenzeitlich schon bei 16°, ist jetzt aber wetterbedingt bei 15°.

Angenehm für uns ist, dass endlich die großen Erdarbeiten abgschlossen sind!

Jetzt kann die gezielte Pflanzerei im Teich beginnen.

Hier werde ich aber, entgegen der ursprünglichen Planung nicht mit einigen Pflanzen pro qm beginnen sondern höchstens eine Pflanze pro qm pflanzen und diese dann beobachten. Je nach Entwicklung der unterschiedlichen Pflanzen kann ich dann mit denen, denen dieser Standort gefällt, nachverdichten.

Es gibt aber schon erste Ergebnisse des Rodungsaktion:
Der Hang heizt sich viel schneller auf und wird von einer Unmenge Insekten und Reptilien belebt. Auch sind in diesem Bereich viel mehr Vögel unterwegs. Nun kommen an diesem Hang nicht nur, von Natur her, Jungpflanzen, ich darf auch den Hang meines Nachbarn bepfplanzen wie ich möchte!  Das wird nun mit diversen insekten- und vogelfreundlichen Sträuchern geschehen. Hier werden __ Wildrosen (Hunds- und Apfelrosen), Schleh-, Sand-, Weiß- und Kreuzdorn, Ebereschen, Traubenkirschen, Salweiden, Faulbäume, Kornelkirschen, Felsenbirnen, __ Holunder und und und demnächst den Tieren mehr bieten als die __ Eichen und Buchen vorher! 

So, nun seid ihr mal wieder auf dem Laufenden!

Viele Grüße

Christian


----------



## Kathrinvdm (1. Mai 2020)

Meine Güte – was für eine Projektgröße und was für eine Tatkraft! Respekt – das macht einen wirklich großartigen, gut durchdachten und tollen Eindruck. Ich wünsche Euch, dass alle Pläne gelingen mögen und dass die Natur Euch mit kräftigem Wachstum und einem Prachtsommer für all die Mühe belohnt! Halt uns auf dem Laufenden – das ist ja spannender als ein Krimi. 

Herzliche Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## PeBo (1. Mai 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Diese sieht jetzt noch nicht wieder schön aus, da die Pflanzen in unterschiedlichen Höhen und Wassertiefen und auch nicht ganz in der ursprünglichen Neigung am Rand verteilt sind...
> ... ich hoffe sie erholen sich bald!


Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen, schon in 2 Monaten wird man davon kaum noch etwas sehen. Gerade bei Wasserpflanzen geht das überraschend schnell.
Respekt, sehr schön geworden!

Gruß Peter


----------



## peregrines (1. Mai 2020)

Danke für das Update!!
Deine Teichlandschaft wird sich sicher ganz toll entwickeln. Wir verfolgen einen ähnlichen Ansatz wie Du und haben immer mehr das Gefühl, je weniger Technik + Chemie im Spiel ist, desto harmonischer und schöner fügt sich alles langfristig zusammen! Das ist natürlich nur möglich, wenn man entsprechend Platz und - im Idealfall - natürliche Quellen/ Grundwasser usw. benutzen darf oder verfügbar hat! 

Mach auf jeden Fall weiter so und halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden!
Liebe Grüße aus Niederösterreich!
Felix


----------



## Mr.Koi1111 (1. Mai 2020)

Boar!

Echt coole Anlage die du dir da verwirklich hast aber auch mit sehr viel Arbeit verbunden.


----------



## Turbochris (2. Mai 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Meine Güte – was für eine Projektgröße und was für eine Tatkraft



Ja, die Projektgröße erfordert viel Tatkraft...
Allein kannst Du da nichts ausrichten. Da bist Du immer auf Hilfspersonal angewisesen. Aber z.B. hatte meine 15-jährige Tochter viel Spaß 2 1/2 Tage lang Radlader zu fahren - und die macht das hervorragend! Allein die jetzigen Baggerarbeiten waren allein 35 Baggerstunden mit dem größeren Minibagger. Doch auch da helfen mir meine Frau, meine Kinder und mein Schwager samt meinem Neffen. Sonst ginge das nicht!!! Dafür wird aber auch im Rest vom Jahr zusammen gegrillt, gefeiert, Volleyball gespielt und gebadet! Und, mal ehrlich, wer kann schon seinen Freunden erzählen was er am Teich tolles weitergearbeitet hat? Und so ein Privat-Freibad hat schon was...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (2. Mai 2020)

Ganz große Klasse, wirklich!


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Mai 2020)

... ich ziehe mal ganz tief meinen Hut, da muss man sich aber auch erst ran trauen!!
Ich kriege vor Staunen gerade den Mund nicht mehr zu!


----------



## Turbochris (3. Mai 2020)

[QUOTE="wenn man entsprechend Platz und - im Idealfall - natürliche Quellen/ Grundwasser usw. benutzen darf oder verfügbar hat!
/QUOTE]

Ja, aber sauberes Grundwasser ist nicht nur ein Segen...
Wenn Du Quellen im Teich hast kannst Du sie nicht drosseln/abschalten. Somit kommt ständig unkontrollierbar Grundwasser nach.
Manche verstehen meine Bedenken nicht. Es liegt nicht nur an der kalten Temperatur, die das Grundwasser hat. Bei mir kommt es mit ca. 12° aus ca. 30m Tiefe. Wenn jetzt Dein Grundwasser nur minimal Nitrat hat, düngt es permanent! 
Mal ein Rechenbeispiel....
Du hast nur 10mg Nitrat pro Liter im Grundwasser.
Das sind 10g Nitrat pro Kubikmeter.
Ich habe einen Grundwasserzufluss zwischen 25 und 200 Kubikmetern pro Tag.
Das entspricht 250 bis 2000g TÄGLICHER Nitratzufuhr.
Das entspricht zwischen 91 und 730 kg reiner Nitratdüngung pro Jahr!!!
Wundert sich jetzt noch jemand über die üppige Algenblüte oder das massenhafte Vermehren der __ Wasserpest?

Nun bin ich aber nur von 10mg Nitrat pro Liter ausgegangen. Die umliegenden Ortschaften haben im Trinkwasser 25-50mg...

Ich weiß, es ist Jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau! Wer so gutes Grundwasser hat wir wir es hier haben kann nur froh sein. Doch soll dieser Beitrag nur mal die Schattenseiten des Grundwasserzuflusses aufzeigen...


----------



## Turbochris (3. Mai 2020)

Habe soeben den Teich meiner Schwiegermutter “bereinigt“...
Der ist ca. 10qm groß und ich habe ihm ca. die Hälfte an Krebsscheren entnommen. Es waren 361 Stück!!!!!
In dem warmen, nährstoffreichen Wasser wuchern die regelrecht.
Aber mit der Menge konnte sogar ich flächig was anfangen...
Habt ihr auch solche Massenvermehrung?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Mai 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> So, nun seid ihr mal wieder auf dem Laufenden!


Mach auch ein paar sonnenbeschienenden Steinfelder an den Hang. Und lasse große Kahlflächen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (4. Mai 2020)

Turbochris schrieb:


> Habe soeben den Teich meiner Schwiegermutter “bereinigt“...
> Der ist ca. 10qm groß und ich habe ihm ca. die Hälfte an Krebsscheren entnommen. Es waren 361 Stück!!!!!
> In dem warmen, nährstoffreichen Wasser wuchern die regelrecht.
> Aber mit der Menge konnte sogar ich flächig was anfangen...
> Habt ihr auch solche Massenvermehrung?



Im Gegenteil – der letzte trockene Sommer hat meinen Krebsscheren den kompletten Garaus gemacht. Ich habe keine einzige mehr …


----------



## Turbochris (5. Mai 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Mach auch ein paar sonnenbeschienenden Steinfelder an den Hang. Und lasse große Kahlflächen.


Hast Du Recht! Ist auch in Planung. 
Pro Bucht auf der Hangseite soll ein Lesesteinhaufen am Ufer entstehen welcher mit Platten flach bis ins Wasser reicht. Hier bin ich auf der Suche nach etwas dunklem, Schiefer vielleicht...
Außerdem sollen dorthin noch Wurzelstöcke. Alles zum Sonnen und als Ausstiegshilfe.
Das Restufer bettelt noch um viel Handarbeit...
Die Kahlfläche plane ich in der Mitte, da es dort am ungestörtesten ist (und ich mit dem 600er Tele am besten hinschauen kann...)


----------



## Turbochris (5. Mai 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil – der letzte trockene Sommer hat meinen Krebsscheren den kompletten Garaus gemacht. Ich habe keine einzige mehr …


 Ohhh!
War es zu warm? Oder ist Dir das Wasser ausgegangen...?


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2020)

Wasser ausgegangen. Es war zu einem Zeitpunkt im letzten Sommer nur noch die tiefe Hälfte des großen Teichs unter Wasser, der kleine Teich war sogar komplett trockengefallen. Wir haben dann mit Hilfe der Feuerwehr 110 Kubikmeter Wasser aufgefüllt, dann war der Teich zumindest zu 2/3 wieder voll. Die Fische und alle anderen Pflanzen haben überlebt, aber die Krebsscheren leider nicht. Da unser Naturteich eine ziemlich dicke Sediment-Schlammschicht hat, kann man nicht überall gefahrlos laufen, deswegen waren die Krebsscheren leider nicht erreichbar, teilweise auch gar nicht sichtbar. Ich hatte so sehr gehofft, dass im Tiefwasserbereich einige überlebt haben, aber (bis jetzt) habe ich nichts entdecken können.


----------



## Turbochris (24. Mai 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Wasser ausgegangen. Es war zu einem Zeitpunkt im letzten Sommer nur noch die tiefe Hälfte des großen Teichs unter Wasser, der kleine Teich war sogar komplett trockengefallen. Wir haben dann mit Hilfe der Feuerwehr 110 Kubikmeter Wasser aufgefüllt, dann war der Teich zumindest zu 2/3 wieder voll. Die Fische und alle anderen Pflanzen haben überlebt, aber die Krebsscheren leider nicht. Da unser Naturteich eine ziemlich dicke Sediment-Schlammschicht hat, kann man nicht überall gefahrlos laufen, deswegen waren die Krebsscheren leider nicht erreichbar, teilweise auch gar nicht sichtbar. Ich hatte so sehr gehofft, dass im Tiefwasserbereich einige überlebt haben, aber (bis jetzt) habe ich nichts entdecken können.


Hallo Kathrin,
ich "ernte" im Herbst wohl die nächsten gut 300 Krebsscheren im Teich meiner Schwiegermutter. Wenn Du dann noch welche brauchst kann ich Dir ja ein Care-Paket fertig machen...

Viele Grüße 

Christian


----------



## Kathrinvdm (24. Mai 2020)

Lieber Christian,
oh das wäre ja sensationell! Sehr sehr gerne – schick mir doch eine PN, wenn es so weit ist, und dann tauschen wir die weiteren Details aus, ja? 

Herzliche Sonntagabendgrüße
Kathrin


----------



## Christoph904 (17. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Christian,

wie geht es dem deinem Projekt? Gibt es Fotos?

Würde mich sehr freuen

LG


----------



## Turbochris (23. Okt. 2021)

Hallo,

dem Projekt geht es gut. Nachdem ich aber sehr viel arbeiten muss ist der Teich sich selbst überlassen, was er aber auch sein soll.
Im letzten Winter haben wir einen Teil der Biomasse oberhalb der Wasserlinie entfernt, was schon anhängerweise Biomasse waren.
 

Im Frühjahr kamen natürlich die Amphibien...
 

Insgesamt sind aber auch die neu angelegten Buchten vom Vorjahr komplett von allein sehr gut eingewachsen...
 

Das Düngen der Seerosen brachte den gewünschten Erfolg. Die Anna Epple hatte bis vor ca. 2 Wochen permanent ca. 20 Blüten.
 

Die andere (von mir noch nicht bestimmte) kommt auch gut...
 

Algen haben wir überhaupt keine mehr, __ Wasserpest schon.... 
 

Hier musste die komplette Familie im September 3 ganze Tage schuften um die meiste abzuernten....
 

Nachdem alle anderen Wasserpflanzen gut wachsen hoffe ich nächstes Jahr auf weniger "Ernte".

Insgesamt aber ist es ein sehr schöner Naturteich mit wahnsinnig vielen Tieren....

 

Viele Grüße 

Christian


----------



## Chelmon1 (23. Okt. 2021)

Hi Christian,
das ist tatsächlich ein sehr schönes Biotop geworden auf das man echt neidisch werden könnte. Da nimmt man doch die sportliche Seite gerne in Kauf oder?
Das ist doch besser als in die Muckibude zu rennen!


----------



## Turbo (24. Okt. 2021)

Lieber Christian

Danke das du uns an deinem Teich Projekt teilhaben lässt.
Da zeigt es sich einmal mehr, das man erst etwas bestehendes "zerstören" muss um wertvolles zu schaffen. 
Danke für deinen Einsatz für die Natur. 
Viel Spass und Befriedigung mit deinem Paradies. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------

